
Confirmed: Comcast Bought Plaxo, Deal Closed Today - hwork
http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/05/14/confirmed-comcast-bought-plaxo-deal-closed-today/
======
mattmaroon
Confirmed: Nobody cares about Plaxo.

~~~
keating
Isn't that a mouthwash?

------
spif
For those of you fed up with Plaxo - you might want to try our (somewhat)
competing product Soocial.com

(join me in our campfire chat for an invite:
<https://soocial.campfirenow.com/7b5d4>)

------
aston
What, exactly, is Comcast doing with Plaxo?

